# Frog paradise



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

i've been helping out a friend with building a pretty large froghouse.
the dimensions are roughly 7 feet high, 11 feet deep and 6 feet width. Pretty big 

the roof has a glass dome for sunlight to come in during the day.

the walls have been build by stacking lavarocks with mortar from bottom to top, with a dripping system on all walls and a waterfall in the back.

the large tree has been made of PVC pipe and great stuff, and finished with mortar mixed with colouring powder.

inhabitants at this stage are: 
2 Lygodactylus williamsi
2 tricolor "hoogland"
2 D. ventrimaculatus

there will be more frogs when all is grown in well.
you all love pics, so here they are


----------



## tommy2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, quite the size! Nice.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks great, wish I could find grey lava rock boulders like that ;( 

One problem I see though is the williamsi will need calcium/d3 supplementation since the sky light material probably blocks most usable uvb radiation unless it is made from op4 acrylic or something with similar ability to pass uvb radiation. Seems like it would be hard to make sure they get that supplementation in an enclosure that large. By the time they encounter dusted crickets, the powder may have worn off unless they are almost hand fed or the crickets released right near them. Might be kinda hard to get that far into the enclosure though without stepping on a frog in the leaf litter. Adding some fixtures to the ceiling with UVB bulbs might be helpful.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

man, wish i had the room to do this, what kind of frogs are going in there?


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Video tour? PLEASE!


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

quite the size, did you convert a room or is it built around some form of frame ? must say im impressed


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, talk about "go big or go home". I love the look of the walls. They will look amazing once filled in with green.

So I have to ask;

Drainage? (keeping the floor drain from clogging)....
Water filtration/pumps?....
Misting system?....
Ventillation/circulation?...
Supplemental lighting?....


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

GRIMM said:


> Wow, talk about "go big or go home". I love the look of the walls. They will look amazing once filled in with green.
> 
> So I have to ask;
> 
> ...


Drainage is done with a hole in the floor. In this hole we've fitted a small pipe with a filter to prevent clogging and to adjust waterheight.
There are 2 pumps 1 for the waterfall and 1 for the wall dripping system

In the ceiling are 8 mistingheads installed which mist twice a day.

In the back is a mechanical ventilater fitted in the ceiling taking air out. The front doors have a ventilationstrip on the bottom and top.

Extra lighting is done with 2 bright sun lucky reptile lamps

Extra heating is done with floorheating.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice, I too wish I had the room in my condo. Could you go into more detail on the wall and floor construction (was it framed out, materials), sealing-espicially the floor, looks like poly sheeting you would use for a shower but please confirm-how many mil... 

Also, what is going in front, I assume glass but more details would be much apprectiated. I'm considering doing a 3'x5'x3' tank framed with 2x2's and Hardiebacker and sit it onto a steel pipe frame for storage underneath. Your experience may be very helpful so anyhting you got would be great.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Seems like you guys have thought and planned things out thoroughly. Cant wait to see this thing in 6 months to a year. 

Are the areas in between the stepping stones going to be filled with more substrate and litter, or is it completed for now?


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

If it were me, I would put a lazy boy INSIDE and then it would really be a man-cave! Talk about relaxing...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, if you've gotta mix species I guess this would be the way to do it


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

NICE!!! Where is this thing located? Like in a basement or a greenhouse or something?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

This room reminds me of another thread I saw awhile back. He didn't use business style doors did he? Has anyone else posted pics of this from room? I might be mixing 2 different things here please someone help me regain my sanity!

Shaw


----------



## beav9900 (May 23, 2010)

laylow said:


> This room reminds me of another thread I saw awhile back. He didn't use business style doors did he? Has anyone else posted pics of this from room? I might be mixing 2 different things here please someone help me regain my sanity!
> 
> Shaw


i thinks this is the one you are thinking of. did remind me of it too

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/46988-terrarium-room-build-pic-heavy.html


can't wait to see this grow in, also interested in the location of this build. good luck!


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

i want to say again, that this is not my tank/house  but it's the tank from a friend of mine. He did all the technicall stuf himself, i can only tell what i know about it when i was there during the build. i helped out with the fake tree and overall planting plan.

the froghouse is located in the backyard of his house in an extension of his garage and is isolated with the highest grade isolation materials available over here. 

the steppingstones are layed in a way that you can wlk trough the house and get in every corner without problems. the leaflitter will be filled when needed, he has a huge bag in his garage in case of decay or the springtailes eat all the litter 

the doors used in this house are 2 bathroomdoors (each 4 feet width) spreading across the entire front, so when you enter the garage and look at the froghouse, you can look straight in to it, without any obstacles like doorhandles of windowframes


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Very cool... Seeing some of these room sized vivs really impresses me. I would love to have a walk in viv, put a park bench in there... Would be nice to check dendroboard while sitting inside a dart frog viv lol.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

a short vid of the room, some climbingplants look like shit, still looking for the right spots for the right plants.


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Gh0stw4lk3r said:


> a short vid of the room, some climbingplants look like shit, still looking for the right spots for the right plants.
> 
> YouTube - Frog room in progress


Thats an awesome start. Can't wait to see more


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I think just about every Vivarium Builder dreams of building Vivariums this big or Bigger.

I would Love to Build something like this for an Education Center / Herpetorium.


----------

